# Fair Price for colored 6p



## Patrick Hayes (Feb 14, 2003)

What are the the old blue and purple Surefire 6p lights worth. I have a chance to buy some NIB. The guy wants a pretty penny for them. I've been watching Ebay but have not seen any. I'd like to buy a few to sell to help pay for one to keep. However I need to get a fix on the value first.
Thanks,
Patrick Hayes


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Patrick,
Tools for Stagecraft sells colored 6P's...








purple 6P $89.95 , Blue 6P $79.95

Hope this helps,


----------



## Monsters_Inc (Feb 14, 2003)

Anyone else feels that these coloured 6P's 'cheapens' them? It's like having aftermarket mags on a Mercedes S class...


----------



## Mr. Bombastic (Feb 14, 2003)

It 'cheapens' them a little to me, but my girlfriend won't carry a light unless it's a funky colour!


----------



## Patrick Hayes (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link that price is less than the ones I was looking at. It is still high compared to basic black though. How long ago where these discontinued? 
Patrick Hayes


----------



## FC. (Feb 14, 2003)

That is way too much.





I have seen blue for about $45.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2003)

It is an old link, but here they mention dark blue 6P's for $39.-...





Shoot them an e-mail to see if they have any left.


----------



## lemlux (Feb 15, 2003)

Bart:

As we know, that sale was sold out in about two days.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeah, I doubted they still had any left, but I didn't check...



My bad.


----------



## Gene (Feb 16, 2003)

Bart,
You're NEVER bad! I always appreciate you providing interesting links to useful items and lights. I also appreciate you aways posting pictures of different lights and things so we computer illiterates can enjoy! 

SF made 6P's and the old 3P's in about every color imaginable for different companies and promotions. Of course finding these avaiable is another matter. I just sold a 3P that was bright candy apple red!


----------



## Josh (Apr 8, 2003)

6PT for 70$!!!! and 6PSN for 55!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 8, 2003)

The problem with getting non-black 6p's is that upgrades such as a LOTC and pyrex or shock-isolated bezel look stupid because of the color differences.


----------

